# Transplant list



## patlpp (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a relative who is on a liver transplant list. I have heard of horror stories where if they find THC in your blood, you are off the list!! Is this true? I have some Canna-butter to give him but I don't want to blow it for him.


----------



## patlpp (Jul 3, 2010)

Bump.........


----------

